# Grooming the legs



## dickli (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm looking for advice on brushing/combing the legs. Zoey is fine with most of the grooming process, but when it comes to her legs, she has progressively gotten worse, shrieking and nipping at me only when I brush or comb her legs. She seems to be especially sensitive about her front legs. I usually end up aborting the process, or quickly brushing with a wood pin brush or a soft slicker. Then they look ok, but my groomer let me know today that there was matting underneath, near the skin. She was able to remove the mats, but had to use a muzzle on my (normally) soft-tempered dog. 

I'd appreciate any advice on how to approach the leg grooming, and how to address her negative reactions. The groomer said that when I stop after she shrieks, she knows I'll stop next time too (that a pattern has developed).

Anyone else have this problem, or have an idea on how to proceed? Since her legs are now mat-free, it's a good chance for me to improve my technique.


----------



## AnnaM (Jun 2, 2012)

I feel your pain. I have the same issue with one of mine. Looking forward to other replies.

Anna


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi was ridiculously awful about just ONE FOOT when he was a puppy. I knew the only options were to get him over it or keep him in a puppy cut. He never nipped, but he wiggled and squealed so much that I couldn't hang on to him and do a thorough job at the same time. 

So I got a grooming slip (like the use at the groomer) I was able to attach it to the underside of a cabinet over my washer, which I use as a grooming station. If this isn't an option, you might want to invest in a grooming table too. Then I just kept at it. I groomed him daily, and never gave up until the job was done . While I worked on him, no matter what he did, I kept talking in a bright, up-beat tone, and gave him TONS of small, yummy treats for the LEAST sign of cooperation. (even if that was only stopping to inhale so he could start screaming again! :laugh He's still a bit sensitive about that foot (and yes, the vet has checked it several times, there is NOTHING wrong with it!!! ) but at least he puts up with being groomed.

I also taught him to "shake", so he had a fun reason to hand me his foot. I'm not sure how much carry-over that had, though.


----------



## dickli (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for the input, Karen. I groomed Zoey's legs today without much trouble, although this is obviously due to the work the groomer put in yesterday (she didn't charge me extra, and I do really like her). Because she wasn't fussing too much, I had a chance to try every tool I had to see what works best on legs, and so far I think the CC face comb is easiest to maneuver in that area, at least when there is no matting. What do you (or anyone else) use to groom the legs?


----------



## NickieTwo (Jun 17, 2013)

I use the smaller of my two combs.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I cheat and use my cat's de-matting comb when Jack's front legs start to look gnarly. It is the constant wet from grass and snow. Once his hair gets to a certain length, he gets little micro knots.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I like my CC cat carding comb for legs. I usually use the #005 Buttercomb first then go through again with the cat carding comb.


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

From the time we got Ginger, at 12 weeks, we touched and rubbed on every part of her. Played with her feet and tail lots. Don't know if that is why, but we thought it would be helpful for grooming and so far she doesn't have a problem with grooming. (Other than running away when we open the cupboard where her combs and brushes are). Don't know why she runs away, because she is really cooperative during the process. She probably doesn't like it but at least she tolerates it just fine.


----------

